# Our Ruby Black 335i convertible at the Welt today (12 hrs = yes!)



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

We arrived in Munich this morning, and after a BMW Museum visit, we took delivery of our convertible this afternoon. After spending some more time at the Welt after delivery, it was very exciting to take the car on its initial (short) drive back to our hotel, the Hotel Uhland (http://www.hotel-uhland.de/enwelcome.html). Weather was very nice in Munich today, so the top was down. This is our second ED, and our second time staying at the Uhland, which is a very nice B&B, well-located, inexpensive, free parking, and free wireless Internet; Frommers lists it among its "_*Finds*_." We had a great dinner with great beer (dark Weissbier) at Spatenhaus, so now we really feel like we are in Bavaria!

In compliance with the 12-hour rule, a few photos are posted below. The individual Ruby Black color looks great, but is notoriously hard to photograph. As you will see, it looks more black in the shade, but the ruby really comes out in the sunshine. The third photo is a close-up of the paint, showing the multicolored sparkles of the xirallic pigments in the Ruby Black paint; more colors here than I had even realized. I'll try to post more photos as I am able to photograph it under other lighting conditions.


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

Love that color! Enjoy your trip. I'll be there next Saturday picking up my convertible in Mineral White. More pictures please.


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

sbgator90 said:


> Love that color! Enjoy your trip. I'll be there next Saturday picking up my convertible in Mineral White. More pictures please.


I saw a Mineral White 7-er at the Welt today, first time I'd seen the color in person. Very attractive!


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks. Good to know. I still haven't seen a mineral white, and I can't tell the difference between it and Alpine on my computer.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

sbgator90 said:


> Love that color! Enjoy your trip. More pictures please.


+1! Congratulation! :thumbup:


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats!! Wow,is that actually sun in Munich??


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Congrats!! Wow,is that actually sun in Munich??


:rofl:

Yup, and sunny again this morning. Everybody here in Munich has been saying that the weather just cleared after 7 weeks of rain, so your May ED would have been right in that rainy period.


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

Here is a photo from today, driving along the Rhine at St. Goar between Wurzburg and Cologne. Was another beautiful day until we were outside of Koblenz, sky got dark and temperature started dropping fast. We pulled over and put the top up (for the first time in 400 miles since Saturday pick-up while driving  ) -- just in time, as the heavens opened up. Temperature dropped 21 degrees F in 30 minutes. Cleared up later, and we got beautiful sunset light on Cologne Cathedral.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats, it is gorgeous!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats - definitely a unique and interesting colour.:thumbup:


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Fantastic color :thumbup:


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

luxun54 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Yup, and sunny again this morning. Everybody here in Munich has been saying that the weather just cleared after 7 weeks of rain, so your May ED would have been right in that rainy period.


Yes, you picked up what I was conveying. Glad you have some great weather for your cab. Enjoy those warm sunny Bavarian sky's!

I really think my next ED will be in the summer after the weather we had.


----------



## dryicerx (Jun 30, 2010)

What a sexy color, congrats on your ED


----------

